# You might want to skip over this posting...



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit! 

I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his first winter. Knitting "mastered!"

I learned to crochet thusly: After the birth of my second son (to be 48 this spring), I had terrible insomnia in the hospital, and my room was very near the nurses' station, and the sounds coming from there told me they were having just too much fun! I shuffled up the corridor (after my 2nd C-section in 10 months that's about all I could master) and discovered that the majority of them were crocheting (I knew this because I'd seem my mother doing it most of my growing-up years.) They were making what appeared to me to be a "Zig-Zag" afghan. Some were using several colors, some were using all the same color. I took some notebook paper and started jotting down what they were doing. 
Stick hook in hole.
Wrap yarn around hook.
Pull through one hole, leaving two holes on hook.
Wrap yarn around hook.
Pull through last hole on hook.
Repeat for ..... etc.
I wrote this all down for each of the 13 stitches they made "going up the hill," and the 13 stitches "going down the hill."

The day I came home from the hospital with Randy, I sent my then husband to the local K-Mart to buy me some yarn and a hook. I wrote down exactly what I wanted, and all he had to do was find a sales clerk and give her the note. (This was back in the mid '60s, and no men DARED to work in a dept that was predominantly utilized by women.) When my mother came to visit me and my "new" baby, she said, "Oh, you're making an afghan in single crochet." So, I revised my notes from 8 pages (I had written out every row as above) to one page. Crocheting "mastered." 

Thus was my learning experience with knit and crochet. And here I come to the crux of my problems, and my question to all of you: (Remember, I said you might want to skip over this post!)

I have no training in how to purchase yarn. I have no training in what needles are used for what yarn. I have no training in what type of yarn is used for what type of pattern. I have no training in how to figure out how much yarn I need for any particular pattern (I NEVER have enough when I buy what is recommended in the directions. So I always buy 2 extra skens, or 3, or maybe even 5.)

I need a tutorial and/or video for instructions for the "experienced but don't really know what I'm doing" type of person. What I mean is, I really need to find something/one who will start with "This is the Yarn. These are the needles (hook)." If I were to take an extension course (night school) for Basic Beginners, I'd be laughed out of the class when they see how I hold the needles/hook!!

So, what I'm really asking for here is some sort of "Primer" for knitting and/or crocheting, that won't cost me an arm and a leg. (Have you SEEN the price for classes at Webs? I'm only about 45 mins away from them, but I'll need to get a part-time job to afford them!) 

Does such a place exist? Okay, so maybe I CAN tell the yarn from the needles or hooks. But for the rest of it -- which yarn for which project -- I'm truly challenged.

Hopefully, your answers/suggestions won't be as long as this posting. But I DID caution you at the beginning!!

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

check out You Tube they have videos that start with the basic up.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm so happy to see another person that needs a primer. I admire your determination to stay with something until you mastered the project at hand. I also am yarn challenged, I buy the yarn and of course it's when I find something I would like to make the yarn is the wrong kind. I'm gradually getting better at waiting to find a pattern and then buying the yarn...LOL Patience is not my virtue!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I learned all of it through trial and error... back in the day, before there were classes for everything.

To get the feel for yarns and needles, just follow what is suggested in a simple pattern. After you make two or three things you start to get the hang of what kind of yarns you want to use. If in doubt, you can always purchase exactly the yarn used in a specific pattern, and use the size needle or hook they suggest.

Hang in there... it will all come to you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I agree that trial and error is pretty much how most of us learn. But of course there's KP and its fantastic members to consult as well. I taught myself to knit from a book some thirty years ago. Knit off and on for the next ten, finally gave up because I knew no knitters and had a heck of a time learning new techniques on my own (my grandmother, an avid knitter, had passed away). Can't recall how I stumbled onto this site, but it was a godsend...always fellow knitters available to give advice, encouragement, links to videos showing how to work a cable, methods of increasing etc etc. It made all the difference in the world, and after a decade and a half of knitting "retirement" its become my favorite hobby!
Welcome!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students. 
Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng. 

I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there. 
Check out my "Pentex checkerboard slippers" on YouTube. Just search YouTube for those keywords. I'm about to revise it soon, as I'm refining my technique on that method. I'm currently making three pairs of those slippers on commission, and am figuring out more effective ways of making them to keep the yarn from becoming tangled, and to knit them faster. 
I'm still not as fast as the lady who showed me how to do them, however!
Gloria
I don't remember when or how I learned basic crochet, but I've known how to do basic crochet for as long as I can remember, although I'm not all that great with it. Knitting has turned into my passion.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng.
> 
> I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there.
> ...


What I've always been curious about is how do you film yourself knitting or crochetting?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Head over to your local library. See what books they have on beginner knit and beginner crochet. There are many of them that tell you how to do all the basic stuff.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Teresa Richardson (tjw1963) has a "CrochetGeek" channel on YouTube, she makes the best crochet tutorial vids on the net, I think. And it's all free.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Are there any local knitting or crochet groups meeting in your area? many senior or community centres, libraries, yarn stores or casual gatherings at a local coffee shop offer meeting space and it's a great way of sharing information and learning from each other


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't feel bad...I am a "primer" person also.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

welcome from a snowy Scotland  

I learned to knit from my granny when i was a young girl but i never really did much until about 6 months ago when i found out i have rheumatoid arthritis and i find knitting actually helps keep my wrists supple and moving. My mum doesn't knit these days and definatly doesn't crochet and my granny passed away when i was in my early 20's so i don't really have anyone in the family who knows how to do these things now. 
I understand totally what you mean about being unable to pay for a course as i am a single mum with 3 kids and can't work due to disability, but i have found the lady in my LYS is more than willing to explain what type of yarn i need for my pattern and will suggest cheaper alternatives that work just as well and will also explain easier ways to do things if something seems a little complicated, so i would ask for help when you go to buy yarn  

i'm trying to learn how to crochet and how to knit using cables as i really want to be able to knit socks as i can't find any in the shops that i really like and are cosy enough(i have nerve damage in one of my feet and find it gets really cold at times) 

I have found this forum, the workshops offered here and youtube an amazing resource on how to do all of the things i would like to do. 

Seeing as it's snowing quite heavily today i have decided to try and learn how to crochet and do the magic loop thingy lol. 

Everyone here is so wonderfully helpful and friendly so i'm sure if you have any questions everyone will be more than willing to help you.  

I would never have even tried to make one of Gypsycream's bears before joining the forum and now I have made 2 and will start on my 3rd this week  all because of the encouragement and help from everyone here. 
Mags


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think you are wonderful to have achieved what you have done so far.

As for how much yarn to buy, nowadays, each ball of yarn has the length in metres (and yds, I think) so you can get an idea of how far one ball will go. The pattern then tells you how many balls to buy. If one ball is only 80 metres long (thick wool) and 50 grammes in weight then you will need a lot for a cardi or sweater. If one ball is 340 metres long and weighs 100 grammes (170 metres to 50 gr) (like the sock wool I use) (usually thinner yarn - 4 ply) then you won't need so much for a cardi or sweater. I know this sounds very general but experience can eventually tell you how much to buy for a project when you know roughly how far a ball will go. Hope this doesn't sound confusing.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

There a several good websites that offer free knitting and crochet tutorials. Here a a few: http://www.knittinghelp.com ; http://www.nexstitch.com (crochet); New Stitch A Day (both knitting and crochet), The Crochet Crowd, and the Knit Witch. Knit Picks also has free tutorials on their website. I hope this helps!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree that trial and error is pretty much how most of us learn. But of course there's KP and its fantastic members to consult as well. I taught myself to knit from a book some thirty years ago. Knit off and on for the next ten, finally gave up because I knew no knitters and had a heck of a time learning new techniques on my own (my grandmother, an avid knitter, had passed away). Can't recall how I stumbled onto this site, but it was a godsend...always fellow knitters available to give advice, encouragement, links to videos showing how to work a cable, methods of increasing etc etc. It made all the difference in the world, and after a decade and a half of knitting "retirement" its become my favorite hobby!
> Welcome!


Ditto!!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nanarainbow said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> ...


Someone else holds the camera for me, although I do have a tripod to attach it to if I need to do it myself. My son has held the camera sometimes or one of my knitting friends if we are knitting at someplace quiet. We've been meeting at Applebee's lately, and that is just too noisy.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> nanarainbow said:
> 
> 
> > glacy1 said:
> ...


thanks! Another person and a good camera! I thought there might be some fancy tech magic!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Betty H said:


> I'm so happy to see another person that needs a primer. I admire your determination to stay with something until you mastered the project at hand. I also am yarn challenged, I buy the yarn and of course it's when I find something I would like to make the yarn is the wrong kind. I'm gradually getting better at waiting to find a pattern and then buying the yarn...LOL Patience is not my virtue!


Not my virtue either, Betty! Come to think of it, I'm not sure I have ANY virtues!!! Comes from my French Canadian heritage, I think. I've always been an impatient person, like my Daddy, and my mimere as well, so he told me. When I sewed, I wanted to buy the pattern, fabric and notions in the morning, then pin, cut, sew and wear the outfit that night!!

I, too, always buy the yarn I like, giving very little thought to whether it's appropriate for the pattern or not. Maybe if you and I stick together, we can muddle along and learn together?

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I learned all of it through trial and error... back in the day, before there were classes for everything.
> 
> To get the feel for yarns and needles, just follow what is suggested in a simple pattern. After you make two or three things you start to get the hang of what kind of yarns you want to use. If in doubt, you can always purchase wxactly the yarn used in a specific pattern, and use the size needle or hook they suggest.
> 
> Hang in there... it will all come to you.


Thanks, Showbiz...I'll do my best!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Hello and welcome from Yorkshire UK.


Thanks!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree that trial and error is pretty much how most of us learn. But of course there's KP and its fantastic members to consult as well. I taught myself to knit from a book some thirty years ago. Knit off and on for the next ten, finally gave up because I knew no knitters and had a heck of a time learning new techniques on my own (my grandmother, an avid knitter, had passed away). Can't recall how I stumbled onto this site, but it was a godsend...always fellow knitters available to give advice, encouragement, links to videos showing how to work a cable, methods of increasing etc etc. It made all the difference in the world, and after a decade and a half of knitting "retirement" its become my favorite hobby!
> Welcome!


Thanks, Susan. I appreciate everyone's comments.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng.
> 
> I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there.
> ...


I'll definitely check out your videos, Glacy. I'm sure I'll find some valuable inforation!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Head over to your local library. See what books they have on beginner knit and beginner crochet. There are many of them that tell you how to do all the basic stuff.


Thanks, Roxy. I'll give that a try.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

wiremysoul said:


> Teresa Richardson (tjw1963) has a "CrochetGeek" channel on YouTube, she makes the best crochet tutorial vids on the net, I think. And it's all free.


Thanks, Wire...I'll check that out!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are there any local knitting or crochet groups meeting in your area? many senior or community centres, libraries, yarn stores or casual gatherings at a local coffee shop offer meeting space and it's a great way of sharing information and learning from each other


Yes, West, there's a needlecrafters group that meets at my local senior center, but I didn't want to bother then with the basic stuff. Maybe once Spring comes, it'll be easier for me to get to them. Don't like to drive in snow. Thanks for your suggestion!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> welcome from a snowy Scotland
> 
> I learned to knit from my granny when i was a young girl but i never really did much until about 6 months ago when i found out i have rheumatoid arthritis and i find knitting actually helps keep my wrists supple and moving. My mum doesn't knit these days and definatly doesn't crochet and my granny passed away when i was in my early 20's so i don't really have anyone in the family who knows how to do these things now.
> I understand totally what you mean about being unable to pay for a course as i am a single mum with 3 kids and can't work due to disability, but i have found the lady in my LYS is more than willing to explain what type of yarn i need for my pattern and will suggest cheaper alternatives that work just as well and will also explain easier ways to do things if something seems a little complicated, so i would ask for help when you go to buy yarn
> ...


Hi, Mags...I, too, was a single mother of three, so I understand what you mean. I also taught myself how to do cables, and had several "How To ..." booklets for both knitting and crochet. I learn best by doing things over and over, and I'd make scarves utilizing new techniques and stitches. But that "appropriate yarn" stuff still has me confused. KP definitely is my favorite teacher!! I always get my questions answered, in a way I can understand, an no-one thinks I'm stupid! Thanks for all your suggestions.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

eileenk said:


> Don't feel bad...I am a "primer" person also.


Glad to hear it, Eileen. I'm glad I'm not alone!!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I think you are wonderful to have achieved what you have done so far.
> 
> As for how much yarn to buy, nowadays, each ball of yarn has the length in metres (and yds, I think) so you can get an idea of how far one ball will go. The pattern then tells you how many balls to buy. If one ball is only 80 metres long (thick wool) and 50 grammes in weight then you will need a lot for a cardi or sweater. If one ball is 340 metres long and weighs 100 grammes (170 metres to 50 gr) (like the sock wool I use) (usually thinner yarn - 4 ply) then you won't need so much for a cardi or sweater. I know this sounds very general but experience can eventually tell you how much to buy for a project when you know roughly how far a ball will go. Hope this doesn't sound confusing.


Hi, Howdi...Some of the yarns suggested for a project can be quite costly. That's why I use knitting worsted for just about every technique I want to learn. It may come out much too big, but it gives me practice on how to do it. Then, when I feel I'm ready, I'll get the more expensive yarn. Thanks for replying.
...gloria


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Gloria! OK, here is a list of my 3 favorite sites to obtain tutorials from
1) www.verypinkknits.com
2) www.knitfreedom.com
3) www.knitpicks.com
These three sites offer video tutorials on every thing from beginner to well advanced. I would also offer the suggestion of perhaps joining Ravelry.com as it is free to join and a wealth of info. Also, while on Ravelry, you can look around for knitting/crocheting groups in your area that you could join. 
Approx 3 yrs ago my friend taught me to knit, my other friends wanted to learn as well and joined in, creating a group. We have been going strong for 3 yrs, meet every Thursday evening in my friends home, and have started mentioning it on Ravelry. We now have 3 new members since December. We have a blast, learn something new, encourage each other to venture on and learn new skills, and have a glass (or 2 ) of wine while we're at it. LOL
I hope this has been of some help to you.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> There a several good websites that offer free knitting and crochet tutorials. Here a a few: http://www.knittinghelp.com ; http://www.nexstitch.com (crochet); New Stitch A Day (both knitting and crochet), The Crochet Crowd, and the Knit Witch. Knit Picks also has free tutorials on their website. I hope this helps!


Thanks, Determined...I'll keep these in mind!!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Hi Gloria! OK, here is a list of my 3 favorite sites to obtain tutorials from
> 1) www.verypinkknits.com
> 2) www.knitfreedom.com
> 3) www.knitpicks.com
> ...


Hi, Taz...I've checked out Ravelry for patterns, but I didn't know about their groups. I do like "pink" videos. I'll check out the others. Thanks!!
...gloria


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Often times, when I find a pattern I like I will go to the Ravelry site and search for the same pattern to see how many "projects" we're done and then take a look at the projects posted to see what yarns were used, needle size etc. and read the comments to see what was liked/disliked about it. Even if I can't get the same yarn I'll find one in the same gauge. Hope this helps.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nanarainbow said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > nanarainbow said:
> ...


Nope. Nothing too fancy. Just a Sony camcorder.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> Often times, when I find a pattern I like I will go to the Ravelry site and search for the same pattern to see how many "projects" we're done and then take a look at the projects posted to see what yarns were used, needle size etc. and read the comments to see what was liked/disliked about it. Even if I can't get the same yarn I'll find one in the same gauge. Hope this helps.


I was about to suggest that very thing. Ravelry, and check to see what yarns like worsted or dk, how much of it, what size needles, etc. plus if they don't have that info posted already, you can always ask them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Glaria,welcome to kp from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Glaria,welcome to kp from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome from Aussie. I have sent you a PM. If you live near a LYS they might be able to help you with yarn and needles. If you follow patterns, the patterns will tell you what yarn and needles you need to make for up a pattern.


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

how to knit for beginners in youtube 
like this one 





can be of some help I know it would have been wonderful for me some years back I was so tired of trying/undoing !!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What I'm not sure about is why, after almost half a century of knitting, obviously successfully, if your garments are still being worn, you want to start all over. There is no "right way" to knit. Extra yarn? Build your stash. Not enough? Buy extra always (for the aforementioned stash). Go to WEBS and ask the friendly salespeople for help (but don't go on a major sale day, because although they will be polite and give you assistance, they won't have much time). I'm just so envious that you live so close to Northampton. And enjoy your knitting, because it's the way you knit, and so it's right for you.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Verypink.com has wonderful free videos


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> Often times, when I find a pattern I like I will go to the Ravelry site and search for the same pattern to see how many "projects" we're done and then take a look at the projects posted to see what yarns were used, needle size etc. and read the comments to see what was liked/disliked about it. Even if I can't get the same yarn I'll find one in the same gauge. Hope this helps.


Good advice, yarnbomb.

Gloria, another way you can get information on what size needle to use with a particular yarn is to knit the pattern that is on the label of the yarn that you're buying. Many yarn companies have patterns on their labels.

Also, when you have a pattern that you like... it will tell you what yarn and size needles you need to use, AND how many skeins or yards of yarn you need. It will also give you gauge. Now, you don't have to use that exact yarn... but, one that is similar to it's "weight"... and the substitute yarn must also match the gauge of the "suggested yarn" on the pattern. The pattern will also say what size needles you need, but that is for the "suggested yarn"... with the substitute yarn, I would begin with the needle size they suggested, but if you don't meet the gauge that the pattern needs, you will have to either use a larger or smaller size needle to meet it. Gauge is important, especially, when substituting yarn. At least it is for me.

Also, when substituting yarn from the original pattern you also need to know how many yards are in the skein of the suggested yarn. That way you know how many yards of a substitute yarn you will need (remember the subs. yarn must be of the same weight). Then all you need to do is buy enough yarn to equal the amount of yarn you need. Yardage is printed on the label. What I do when I want to substitute... I go online and find the patterns suggested yarn and I get information on the yarn, including how many yards are in the skein. There are many ways to skin a cat (what a horrible expression).

If you want inexpensive knitting or crochet lessons... yes, keep away from LYS's... they are very expensive, such as $35/hour. But, I lost my train of thought... for inexpensive knitting or crochet lessons, check out your local Jo-Ann's they offer classes for beginners at $35/3 hours, and for advance $40/3 hours. AND, if you buy a class on the day that they feature Open House or Demonstration for knit and crochet... the class price is discounted 50%... it's a wonderful and affordable bargain.

Good luck. As you have already been told... don't give up.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

There are many excellent books...check out your library. One book I'd recommend is KNITTING IN PLAIN ENGLISH by Maggie Righetti. She covers so much you would need to know and in such a delightful way. It's like taking a knitting course with a master knitter, and then having the lessons available to you whenever you need them (just go to her book).


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome Glory Gee from a fellow CT. What a great story. You have some fabulous answers from fellow knitters! I teach a beginners class at Joan's that might be just what you are looking for but there are some great knitting stores that might be near you and the prices might not be prohibitive. Good luck and never stop learning.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

www.knittinghelp.com is my "go to" website for knitting help. They have nice, easy to understand videos.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you have the U3A (University of the third age)in your area? They may have a knitting/crochet group. Worth looking on the internet. Good luck.


----------



## Joan Strachan (Oct 4, 2011)

You have done soooo well already in past not when concentration could have been easy. U- tube has some very good videos ,but as others have said, follow a GOOD knitting pattern, plenty free on-line but check out what others have said for ease and result.Best of luck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

you tube is great also i tought crochet and the book crochet for dummies is really good. i bought the book because i would not recommend anything to a student without checking it out first


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Check out your local library, citizen center or senior center!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit!
> 
> I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his first winter. Knitting "mastered!"
> 
> ...


I just did a quick You Tube search and came up with these

http://tinyurl.com/agu7djk


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

What a wonderful story!! Thanks for sharing! I love these two ladies!

Www.verypink.com and www.KNITFreedom.com

They both have wonderful tutorials and you can also find them on you tube!!

They have taught me the finer point of yarn and yarnwork!!

Good luck!

As a side note. Verypink (Stacy) has. Tutorial specifically regarding needles and one on yarn (as that is what you said you are looking for) .
Sheree


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's another good link - Mikey from the Crochet Crowd

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL69F5A7FE3F95232F&feature=plcp


----------



## pellett382 (Jan 17, 2012)

mikeysmail on you tube has a very good video on instuctions regarding yarn but not hooks. I am a self taught crocheter and I love you tube. I hope this helps.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP! I wish I could sit and chat with you. It's so much easier to "show and tell". I've been learning as I go from the beginning. I truly understand about the basics you want to know. 
I've learned some from our PBS knit & crochet programs. I've learned a lot here on KP and You Tube tutorials are wonderful! I'm glad you're sticking with it. You've found the right site to ask for help. The folks here are the best!


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

There is no "correct" way of holding needles or a hook. I talked to a teacher who just wanted to be able to teach her pupils to hold a hook or needles so that it would not be too much work on the wrist or the joints. This is important when we get older and our joints do not function as before.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

There are lots of good web sites that are free. If you have some funds, you may want to try Craftsy.com this is a beginner's knit class
http://www.craftsy.com/class/Knit-Lab-Projects-Patterns-Techniques/17

It's on sale right now.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you have a Local Yarn Store? That's where I learned to knit last feb! You tube is an excellent option to learn, I like: verypinkknits and from there you can see other tutorials to choose from. Google free knitting pattern, same for crochet....patterns will tell you yarn and needle size needed to complete the project. All yarn brands will have free patterns in their websites showing their yarns! Hope this may be of help getting you in the right direction!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng.
> 
> I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there.
> ...


oh thank you..I want to make these slippers..have the pattern and the yarn, but need to be shown how to "anchor" the yarn ..no idea what the heck they mean. I will Youtube it and see if your video comes up! I still don't know how to crochet, even though the girls bought me the "Happy Hooker" book years ago, and I watch Knit and Crochet Now on t.v.

June


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Hi Gloria! OK, here is a list of my 3 favorite sites to obtain tutorials from
> 1) www.verypinkknits.com
> 2) www.knitfreedom.com
> 3) www.knitpicks.com
> ...


I agree the Knitfreedom class how to become a super star knitter is a terrific class that covers a lot of what you were asking about.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I was lucky enough to have grandmothers who when they came to visit thought I should learn knit and crochet.

Have you considered a church or prayer shawl group? My local hospital is starting on Tuesday a prayer shawls/men's lap robes class and asked for size 11 needles and acrylic yarn. Also some of the public libraries have a weekly group that is open to everyone.

I see you live in CT. Are there a couple of KPers up there who will 'adopt' you?

Best wishes and let us all know what happens.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What can I add that hasn't been said already? First, you asked about yarns and needles. There are charts of different yarn weights with average gauge information. They are free online and KP has them posted in its files, too.

Second, stalk a yarn store. Touch yarns, feel them in your fingers and on your skin. Read the labels. They tell you all the info you need: the yarn weight (worsted, fingering, DK, etc); recommended needle or hook size, and stitch gauge.

You will quickly discover that worsted wt yarn wants #7 or 8 needle size as a general guideline. But DK or sport wt yarn will call for #5 or 6 needle. Every yarn will give you this info. And you will quickly learn the differences betw the different wts. You may find divergences from the standard but that is ok. We are into creative ventures. I am using #5 needle with a sock yarn for a baby sweater as an example.

You will also find that there is a wide variety of yarn quality. Acrylics and nylons and natural fibers. Fibers made from natural plants that become chemical compostions such as viscose (bamboo origin) or tencel (eucaplytus origin). And of course there are the real natural fibers from animals (sheep wool, alpaca, angora, silk) and plants (cotton, hemp).

Craftsy had a free workshop on yarns a while back. See if it is still offered that way. But there are a number of articles online that talk about fibers and yarns and yarn history. There are some great books out there, but the cost can become high, so begin online and when something strikes your fancy, then buy.

I would recommend one source, tho. Elizabeth Zimmerman's books. She was an Aussie transplanted to the American mid-west. Her humor is a bit dry and pointed. Many of us find her delightful and enjoy her loose approach to knitting. Your story suggests that you might like her approach to teaching. Schoolhouse Press, run by her daughter sells all her books, but check out Amazon or Valore books for used copies. I actually found a signed copy of one of her books for pennies. One of her great sellers is Knitting Without Tears. EZ is really a knitting icon and you should get to know her work and patterns.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm from CT and live SE of Hartford. I am a reluctant knitter. I taught myself cables and intrsia. My mother taught me knit and purl, and I went from there. Someone tried to teach me a way to cast on, and I just couldn' follow her. If you live near me, perhaps we can get together.

Mary-Ann



Hudson said:


> I was lucky enough to have grandmothers who when they came to visit thought I should learn knit and crochet.
> 
> Have you considered a church or prayer shawl group? My local hospital is starting on Tuesday a prayer shawls/men's lap robes class and asked for size 11 needles and acrylic yarn. Also some of the public libraries have a weekly group that is open to everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Craftsy had a beginning knitter course that I bought for my daughter for $10 over Christmas/new years. You might check them out and see if they would let you take it for that. It seems to cover the basics as well as more intermediate. I'm learning something and I'm at least an intermediate knitter.


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I was lucky enough to have grandmothers who when they came to visit thought I should learn knit and crochet.
> 
> Have you considered a church or prayer shawl group? My local hospital is starting on Tuesday a prayer shawls/men's lap robes class and asked for size 11 needles and acrylic yarn. Also some of the public libraries have a weekly group that is open to everyone.
> 
> ...


I forgot about libraries, what a good idea. My local library has a free learn to knit class once a week. Also, a nearby community college has a knitting class with an excellent teacher. I will adopt. Just pm me Glory Gee if you want specific details.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Go to www.lionbrand.com and find their knitting and crocheting instructions. The information is free. Print out the instructions and use them. They take you from picking up the yarn to completion. Their pictures are so easy to follow. They also have videos but the written instructions are great to have just to read so you can get an idea of what you can do. I keep a printed copy of both and when someone starts either craft I try to make sure they get a copy. If you have any questions please PM me.

Good luck.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

I live in Meriden, CT. Maybe we can meet at a local store that sells yarn, and we can go over the bascis and then go to lunch with our hooks and needles and go from there. PM and we can set up a play date. Sandi


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> Often times, when I find a pattern I like I will go to the Ravelry site and search for the same pattern to see how many "projects" we're done and then take a look at the projects posted to see what yarns were used, needle size etc. and read the comments to see what was liked/disliked about it. Even if I can't get the same yarn I'll find one in the same gauge. Hope this helps.


Hi, yarn...I, too, check out Ravelry. It's my "go-to" for patterns. Didn't think to check what kind of yarn people use. Good idea!! Thanks!!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> What I'm not sure about is why, after almost half a century of knitting, obviously successfully, if your garments are still being worn, you want to start all over. There is no "right way" to knit. Extra yarn? Build your stash. Not enough? Buy extra always (for the aforementioned stash). Go to WEBS and ask the friendly salespeople for help (but don't go on a major sale day, because although they will be polite and give you assistance, they won't have much time). I'm just so envious that you live so close to Northampton. And enjoy your knitting, because it's the way you knit, and so it's right for you.


Hi, Cyd..I DO love Webs...it's the class costs I take exception to -- although I presume thay are taught by "experts." In fact, Webs is where I go for my crochet thread. I buy it by the cone. If I remember correctly, a cone of #10 is about $20-$25. They have great colors, as well as the white and ecru I buy. Thanks for responding.
...gloria


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You Tube, You Tube, and more You Tube. Best source there is.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Welcome from Aussie. I have sent you a PM. If you live near a LYS they might be able to help you with yarn and needles. If you follow patterns, the patterns will tell you what yarn and needles you need to make for up a pattern.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I have learned a great deal from Youtube videos. Just enter what you need in the search engine and choose a video. On that note not every video is going to be great or what you need, so do not give up after a couple of them do not answer your need. I went through 10 of them the other day to find out how to tuck up the long length of carry yarn on the back of fairisle. It just was not getting through my head. Finally got it. Sometimes you need a lot of different videos to "see" and "get" what is happening. Oh also look up different ways of doing such as continental, English throwing, Portugese, Lever Knitting, etc. there are Many ways to hold needles and hooks that are "normal" in some part of the world. I myself cannot for the life of me learn to crochet with the hook held like a pencil. Super awkward for me but I see people do it all the time. If you get the required result ignore those knitting Police, they aren't legal anyways!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi Glaria,welcome to kp from Australia. :lol: :lol:


Hi, Kiwi...Thanks!!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Think you can help us! Primers? A good place to start is the local used book store. They usu have some good books on knitting and crochet. Like a basic book. Welcome


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Welcome from Aussie. I have sent you a PM. If you live near a LYS they might be able to help you with yarn and needles. If you follow patterns, the patterns will tell you what yarn and needles you need to make for up a pattern.


I don't like to bother the staff at my LYS -- especially if I buy yarn elsewhere!! When I buy "good" yarn from them, I can ask questions, but if I buy Big Box yarn, well, I feel as though I'm already being disloyal and don't want to ask them anything!
...gloria


----------



## Pick (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been knitting for years & count myself as 'experienced'. There are, however, times when I just have no idea about a particular method/instruction. The first place I go to is 'youtube'. There is always a relevant video. I am also in a knitting group which meets every week & there is always someone there to help.
For me the best source of information about yarns/needles is Ravelry.
I learnt to knit by watching my Gran. Now I knit carrying the yarn with my left hand. This is either because I was watching her from the 'wrong side', or because she knitted that way, as she was left handed. In a group someone always comments on the way I knit. I spent ages with a book teaching my grandaughter to knit using her right hand. When I visited her last week, she was knitting like me. I asked her why she was knitting in that way. She said, 'Because you do!'.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed your humorus story. Seems to me you will have to be pregnant to go to the next step! ;^)


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

"Learn How To Videos" form Leisure Arts......Helpful

http://www.leisurearts.com/hd-instructional-videos/?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&ut...

Check your Pm for others


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

A friend taught me the chains, the single crochet and the double crochet---then she moved...and on top of it all, when I did rows of singles or doubles--the rows were smaller and smaller. So--I bought a book of patterns where I just sat with left over yarn and made swatches...plus the book had pictures of what stitches looked like...but not as concise as today's pattern books. I perservered and today can read a pattern (learned how through making swatches) and have one pattern that I took and rewrote until I thought it was perfect. I love crochet and I have a habit of buying books on techniques and adding them to my library. I hope you find some help on U-Tube and I found a new site that has good directions that can be easily printed to maybe start a binder of techniques for you:
www.crochetme.com


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

find a wonderful knitting group in your area. That's how I learned. Made some wonderful friends. Have many laugh's. Still learning and amazed at what other knitter's do. Cables are my absolute favorite. Make sure you check out a couple groups so you find one that suits what your looking for. I'm so jealous your so close to WEBS I'm about two hours away. Happy knitting. Oops almost forgot just in case you don't know go to Ravelry.com free patterns, help,
to much more to tell about you just have to check it out you'll be glad you did.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jeancjs said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed your humorus story. Seems to me you will have to be pregnant to go to the next step! ;^)


Jean: BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!
Four children in less than five years was plenty, thank you very much!! And none of them knits or crochets!! I did teach my oldest to play chess when he was 5. He started beating me by age 6!! Maybe I SHOUD have taught Rick to knit -- I'm sure he could teach me a thing or two now! And Randy learned rug hooking when he was a boy, the one craft I'm not partial to. Thanks for YOUR humor!! (Besides, I'll be 69 in a few weeks -- so there isn't much chance of another pregnancy, I'm very glad to say!!
...gloria


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Go to craftsy.com and check out their classes. Their online courses are very good I think and, the best part of all, you keep the course and can always go back and refer to it if you need to. Once you pay for it, it's yours to keep. I think you will find what you need there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know if you relate to this, but I have found that when I learn things by myself, often in an out of sequence learning pattern, it leaves me feeling a bit insecure as if my learning isn't complete or 'legitimate.' Of course, this is not true, but that is my subjective feeling. Given your story, could this be part of your dilemma? Often when watching a video or reading an instruction, it comes clear to me that I already knew the technique.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

To all of you wonderful people who've answered my post: Thank you so very, very much. I had wanted to answer each and every one of you personally, but I didn't expect so many responses!! But I do value your input!! I've already "bookmarked" your advice so I can refer to it, and all the web sites you suggested as well. You all DO have such a wealth of knowledge -- KP is a "class" all buy itself (pun intended)!!
Thank you all again...
...gloria


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lion Brand and Red Heart both have good tutorials online. They have very specific types-of-yarns explanations, too. You have so many excellent resources sent to you by now. If you prefer to have a book, too, I agree with the person who advised that you try your public library. It will save you from buying a book that doesn't meet your needs. Happy Hooking!


----------



## Mariee8088 (Dec 10, 2012)

First time I have posted on here and have only recently taken up crochet again after many years. I find the tutorials on YouTube to be really useful! Also I have joined the Hooked on Crochet website - they have free patterns and "how to" videos. Hope this is useful!


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

6 pages are too many to peruse, but please, if you haven't already done so, check out your local senior center - mine has a wonderful mix of knitters and crocheters who are almost always available to talk about and teach our craft. The cost at the senior center is $1 for a cup of coffee - no charge at all for the camaraderie and education. Your church might also have a group that makes shawls for the ill or shut-ins, and your local LYS might have a sit and knit evening that does not charge.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> To all of you wonderful people who've answered my post: Thank you so very, very much. I had wanted to answer each and every one of you personally, but I didn't expect so many responses!! But I do value your input!! I've already "bookmarked" your advice so I can refer to it, and all the web sites you suggested as well. You all DO have such a wealth of knowledge -- KP is a "class" all buy itself (pun intended)!!
> Thank you all again...
> ...gloria


Thanks, Glory Gee! I think your post is a great example of why most of us come here. If you need info - ask! In this group there's always an answer. And the rest of us who read the posts always learn something new - a new web site, technique, something. I'm teaching myself, too and had used Ravelry extensively but hadn't heard about some of the others mentioned above until today. Yippee! New resources!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd also recommend a good basic book that is full of information and tips, covering such things as yarns, needles, equipment, understanding charts and symbols plus basic techniques. It's handy to have a book on your knee instead of being consigned to the PC in the office - and this isn't to decry the value of many U-tube instructions. I thoroughly recommend Betty Barnden's "Compendium of Knitting Techniques". It's not patronising if you are new to knitting and has tips that even an experienced knitter will find useful. I got mine off Amazon for a silly price and I find it's a gem.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I am apparently not alone in my " seat of the pants" learning techniques. One early source for methods is old knit pattern books n magazines. They usually had pics of how to do needed skills for included patterns. 

The lady who explained that I did some stitches backwards (thus the unwanted twist in my stitches) works at/owns my LYS--local yarn shop. 

I just respond to the challenge as presented, just as you did for your first project, and take a step at a time. 

For yarn purchase, I'm still learning. But my LYS lady and some yarn sources report that certain yarns felt, some stretch, some pill, and some do otherwise. I always pick yarn by feel--I'm the one that touches it most. 

When knitting baby n child things for a home where dad does laundry too, best make it machine washable. They have slip ups and sometimes the mom did it. Nothing is certain either way. 

Do ask questions here or look up topics here on big list; I always get an answer within an hour. It's a real miracle of help for us and the price is SOOO affordable. 

Happy knitting. Do what u love. We won't live long enough to use up our stash.


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

I also live in CT. If you want to get together to knit/crochet and/or discuss yarns and needles, PM me and maybe we can meet at a Panera's or a coffee shop and help each other out.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out New Stitch A Day. They send an e-mail every day with a new video tutorial for both knit and crochet. If you visit their site you can view videos from the basics to many differnt kinds of stitches. It has been very helpful to me since I am re-learning how to knit and crochet.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Hi, and welcome from Canada. Just hang in there. Be a regular on this site, and you have it made. I swear, these KP's are sensational. Everyone has their own experience that they are willing to share. They are great people. No question is a silly question for them. So hang in there and visit this forum on a regular base, and soon you'll be posting all the beautiful knitting/crocheting, that you've made with the help of these wonderful people/friends. Good luck and keep on knitting/crocheting, it's a wonderful hobby.


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

i loved reading your post...it was beautiful..

i am fortunately enough to have a local yarn shop only about 30 miles away (i live in the country) and the owner is so kind to help me with everything!! maybe you could find something like that.

or a k-c friend who would be willing to help. i love showing others what little i know. and thats very little as i stumble thru and still learn as i go!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love ralvery. They have a yarn page I can look to see different yarns and what I can make with them. Often I can find my pattern and see what others have used for it (needle size and yarn types).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you have tons of advice here... I personally would go and pick up or check out (from your library) the Knitting for Dummies book.. I think there is even a combo knitting/crochet for dummies book... then go over to http://www.knittinghelp.com and start with their beginner stitches. They show you how to do them in either continental or enlish style. 
I would get some Red Heart super saver.. some places you can get a whole skein for less than $2.00 and practice.. I would suggest casting on 15 stitches.. the web site and/or books will show you how or go to YouTube and type in 'cast on' and there will be lots to choose from.. The 'e' cast on is the simplest and one most start out with. The longtail cast on is the most commonly used cast on.. keep it simple and concentrate on your knit and purl stitches.. you'll be fine... The same goes for Crochet. although you don't cast on you do have other basic stitches to learn.. all just a variation of what you have already done..
as for picking out yarn.. all patterns give you an idea of what you should be using.. some give you brand names and of course you do not need to buy their brand name just see what its made of.. how many yards are in skein and compare that to how many yards you need for your project. make sure its the same weight and it should be fine.. when I say weight.. It is a measure of type of yarn.. worsted weight is the most comon and is what the Red Heart super saver is.. go with a light color its easiest to see your stitches.. Best of luck.. I know you'll do fine.. plus you have all of us to help you along... *don't hold back on asking questions... every question you have there are many many more wondering the same thing *

Oh and if your in for a treat sign up for Ravelry its a free site and there are thousands of patterns, its an amazing site.. I store my patterns there, there are forums, knit a longs, so much there that I can't even start to explain.. you will be thrilled you did.. everytime I want a new project I go over there and brows through all the patterns... its a fun way to kill a few hours..


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

What a nice reason to start knitting and crocheting! I also started kind of by accident and never really was taught. I used to check patterns that were similar to what I was going to knit and then get needles and yarn that was fairly similar. It didn't always work but I usually had enough yarn that way. 
I have recently retired and have been spending a lot of time learning at what I call " university of YouTube". It is so great to have this way to learn- a personal instructor right on my computer screen. I cannot imagine how I would have learned any of this without KP and the Internet !


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought the booklet for preteens to learn to knit and crochet. Has nice big color pictures, explains needles, yarn, stitches. Lots better than the ones offered for adults. PM me. My son lives near Webs and I go see him about every three months. I am also self taught so probably hold needles/hook differently than others.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Stitch N' Bitch, the knitter's handbook, by Debbie Stoller, is a great book. And your local yarn shop should be able to help you, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GloryGee, that was a delightful post! You have simplified the steps in crochet, and I'm going to try to remember that when I start back.

There are lots of great tutorials on Youtube and a wealth of info from people on here. Good luck to you and enjoy!!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't hold the yarn correctly for knitting, I just hold it in my palm and it works fine. The yans suggested for projects are usually too expensive for me to purchase and trying to figure out what to use is confusing.
I wanted to lean magic loop method with the KP group, but since the right needles were so important and all of mine are from Hobby Lobby or Walmart I haven't given it a try.
All in all I still enjoy knitting and understand what you mean. Will look forward to reading responses and solutions to your pos.
Happy knitting
Diane


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

gloria, www.lionbrand.com has a learning section which shows how to do all the stitches and stuff for both knitting and crocheting. free. Also, their free patterns, like most patterns, tell you what size needles to use and how much yarn to get. sounds lke you are a loose knitter, as I am, and thaqt MAY be the reason you take more yarn. Also, the band around the skein of yarn will tell you what size needles are best with that yarn


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

Buying more yarns for fear of not having enough - that's how Stash is formed! Yea!

More things than not are learned by practicing and with no fear of frogging.


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone who can learn as you did can relearn and learn all the essentials, then it is practice. The best advice I ever received is "Don't be afraid it's only yarn, if all else fails you can frog it (rip it out) and start over. 
My sister taught me how to knit. The problem is that she had cerebral palsy and used her feet!! What a way to get an instant inferiority problem, her sitting there with her feet knitting when I was struggling with two good hands.lol.
Everyone holds things differently, does it differently. The point is the doing in life, no knitting police. 
Blessings to you, Teri


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You are not alone- I learn daily -Utube is an excellent source for when I can not understand the written directions. AND the library has excellent books- now for picking out yarn- I do like you do- I get at least one , sometimes two exta skeins. If you have a local yarn shop- there is usually a table for people to sit and knit or crochet- go sit with them and just watch- I have never met a knitter who would not share her technique!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, Bless your heart!! I am so glad that you want to continue your experience in knitting and crochet!! If you have a pattern for something that you want to make it usually will tell you the size needles and what type of yarn (sport, fingering, worsted, etc) to use with those needles. That is always a good start. most every pattern gives you those details so you dont have to worry if you got something wrong---and if the pattern does not tell you what weight it is--get on here KP and ask if we know what weight yarn some brand is. I will be glad to help any time!!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are there any local knitting or crochet groups meeting in your area? many senior or community centres, libraries, yarn stores or casual gatherings at a local coffee shop offer meeting space and it's a great way of sharing information and learning from each other


This is what I was going to suggest. I was taught to knit (just the "knit" stitch, not purl, casting on binding off, etc.) by a friend of my Mom's who was visiting one weekend when I was about 12. I gave it up when my mom walked by and told me I was "knitting the wrong way" (I didn't hold the yarn in my right hand, like Mom did) and didn't pick it up again until I was in my 40's, after Mom had passed away (unfortunately, she was a wonderful knitter...I could have used her expertise). I was re-taught by a friend's neighbor, in her neighborhood knitting group. She taught me to cast on and the knit stitch. Everything else I know about knitting, I have learned on the internet.

I've never had formal instruction about yarn, etc., but it's easy enough to find the yarn/needles for a project. Ravelry has a search for projects and you can specify yarn weight (if you have the yarn already and are looking for a pattern). The pattern will tell you what needles to use.

Where in CT are you? It's not that big of a state, pretty much anywhere is driving distance!  I know I've seen lots of postings here from folks in CT. I'm hoping to find a knitting group here in the South Bay, or maybe I'll just start my own. Last time I was in a knitting group, we did more chatting and eating than actual knitting (or crocheting), but it was nice to have others around for help, if needed.


----------



## ItsBetsy (Sep 20, 2012)

Take a look at the knitting and crochet magazines the next time that you go to the grocery store. There are a few that have basic instructions for both methods in every issue with some good pictures. You can learn technique from youtube videos. Each pattern in the magazine will tell you what level of experience you need, how much yarn and the needle/hook size. There will also be an indicator for the yarn weight. Go to a craft shop and read the yarn labels. The labels will have the same information on it: hook/needle size, yarn weight, length in yards/meters. Another option would be to look for a simple how-to booklet at a craft shop and just go for it! Good luck!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A wonderful story of perseverance - love it!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I recently saw a instructional DVD by Lucy Neatby. It was written for a new knitter. Excellent source. Excellent teacher


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Eunny Jang, Mikey and Drew Ombroesky?
are good at showing the stuff, but since you are so adept at learning and are looking for yarn info, may not be the answer. I admire your ability, liked your post and wish we were near each other to compare and help.
I learned crochet by putting the yarn between my knees and working sts w/ my hands.
very slow, but it made my mom willing to teaach meeee, having said after trying w/ my older sister, never again.
I wsa, am nOT much like her and this was a sort of break thru..
bet/ WI


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

What a great tease, Glory Gee! Of course I had to read it after I read your title. 

I learned to knit from my boy friend's mother as a teenager. I too learned everything by trial and error, but . . .

The way I choose yarn is to go to a local yarn shop that carries many different kinds of yarns made from different materials. When I see one whose color and texture (after touching it) speaks to me, I prepare to purchase it. I ask the shop owner what I might make with it. She (usually) is full of suggestions. And there I go!

I have grown so much in my knowledge and skills since reading this forum nearly daily.

Don't sell your skills short. (And your tenacity is wonderful!) Just enjoy the process. And thanks for sharing your great story.


----------



## navigator (Dec 18, 2012)

I learned basic knitting and crocheting when I was younger. I haven't had much time to do either in recent years, but have just picked up knitting again, and am enjoying it so much. I thought of myself as an intermediate knitter, but since joining this forum have come to revise that to between beginner and intermediate. There's so much I didn't know that I didn't know! LOL

So anyway, the computer has been my best friend. As far as yarn weights, if you google "yarn weights", you'll come up with sites like this... http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html , which will suggest needle sizes etc. And as for "how to" instructions, many great sites have been suggested. I've found lots of help on You Tube. Type in "how to bind off in knitting" or whatever you're looking for and there are multiple videos that you can watch over and over again until you get it. Books are helpful, but for me, it really helps to actually see it being done.

And of course, this forum, is a treasure trove full of experience and knowledge. So the answers to all of your questions are literally at your fingertips. As we get older, it's good to keep learning new things!!!


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW, great link. Thanks so much.


----------



## myrinka (Sep 23, 2012)

For learning crochet in English I am recommending http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Crochet-Crowd/116482731742088
crochet with Mickey
there are lots of free video-tutorials


----------



## YooperGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been knitting & crocheting for years, but like you mostly self-taught. I found a world of information on YouTube You might have to look through a few to find what works for you, but I learned a lot just watching. Craftsy is also great, but it does cost a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Just remember, there's no right or wrong way to knit. Don't be intimidated by any other knitter. The best book I've found is "The Knitting Answer Book" by Margaret Radcliffe. It's inexpensive and is small enough to carry in your knitting bag. She's covers everything including how to buy yarn, the different types of yarn, all the basic knitting stitches, etc. Whenever I run into a problem, I go to her book and can always find what I need. Good luck!
I got the book in my local bookstore 4 years ago for $14.95.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad I read, not skipped over your post because I enjoyed it! And I can relate to being self-taught at most things. I'm still learning as a newbie for crochet. You're way ahead of me at this point, and I just started to learn crochet at the young age -- of 59! I sent you a PM to suggest my favorite youtube tutorial teacher, and why I think so.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Why do you worry what someone will think or say in a class? As my mother used to say, "Most people are more interested in themselves than in you." I took a beginning watercolor painting class years ago--with NO prior drawing or painting lessons--and we were supposed to choose a picture to draw and paint. The lady across from me chose the Golden Gate Bridge! I picked something pretty easy and figured, "Wow! She must be GOOD!" and was pretty daunted, but figured I paid for the class and by gum, I was going to finish it. When we showed our creations to the class, hers was the very worst one. However, no one made fun of her and the teacher praised certain aspects of her painting. So, go take a class and remind yourself that you paid for the lessons to gain skills, you "hired" the teacher to teach you and forget about what others might think. I suspect that you will actually be the star pupil!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Check out http://newstitchaday.com/

They have knitting and crochet instructions for all kinds of stitches/patterns.


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

What a shame you dont live in York, UK. Last weekend a local woolshop had a days workshop called "Learn to knit AGAIN" perfect for someone like you - or me , but I only realised too late


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

What a shame you dont live in York, UK. Last weekend a local woolshop had a days workshop called "Learn to knit AGAIN" perfect for someone like you - or me , but I only realised too late


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

What a shame you dont live in York, UK. Last weekend a local woolshop had a days workshop called "Learn to knit AGAIN" perfect for someone like you - or me , but I only realised too late


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Glory: Welcome from central Florida.

Most of us are self taught in knitting and crocheting. I also know no one in my area who knits or crochets so I have found this forum to be amazing. All of the hints above will help you tremendously and isn't it wonderful and empowering to know if you have a knitting or crocheting problem all you have to do is send a message to this site and you'll get accurate and valuable assistance.

I love this site and all the people on it.


----------



## Susan Elizabeth (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been knitting for more than 50 years, but need help from time to time. I simply type my question in the 'Google' box in the top right-hand corner of my computer screen. There are the most amazing instructional videos that you could ever ask for!! There is no need to pay for classes ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Glory Gee, the pages are growing faster than I can read them! These have probably been mentioned but here goes...I love the KnittingHelp.com website for the "how-tos" but there are tons of videos out there. Your original question was about yarn and what to use. The best place to start is the pattern itself - they always have a recommendation, but that doesn't mean you have to follow it. If it recommends worsted, for instance, but you don't like wool, you can substitute an acrylic. There's also a web site that shows "equivalent" yarn types. Then, on KP, you'll see that some people make the Ashton shawl in worsted weight acrylic rather than in natural fingering yarn. So, you're never stuck with what the pattern recommends. This site is a place to ask questions and learn, so remember someone is always here to help!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Gloria-I would recommend you go to Craftsy.com and go to the online classes for knitting. Sign up for Knit Lab by Stefanie Japel (it's in the third row down from the top. She has several Knit Lab classes. You want the one that's just called Knit Lab and is labeled Great for Beginners). The cost is $19.95 and you can use it whenever you want and how often you want. You always have access to it, 24/7. You can click on that class where it says Quick Look and see an overview of the class, the lesson index, etc. It's a good class that teaches so much. $20 is a pretty good price for having a good class that teaches so much and is available to you whenever you want it instead of being at the mercy of the teachers schedule. Denise http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven'tead all the posts, but so far I don't see what you need a video for? If I undestand your question correctly, you are looking for charts. I use a number of them that tell what hook or needle to use for what weight yarn. Also you can look up subsitutions for yarn brands. Usually however, if s pattern call for a certain brand of yarn, with no details, I just do a search, and find out the weight per skein, yds or meters per skein, and the "size" if offered. (1), (2), (3), etc. but usually the descrition will tell you if its fine, worsted, bulky, etc.
So as long as I know the weight or size, and how many yds/meters per skein, I can find a suitable yarn and determine how much I need. As long as I am using the same weight/size yarn, the pattern will telkl you how much you need, and the as always buy extra!. The pattern usually tells you the size needles or hook needed.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I learned to crochet when I was 8 as my grandmother lived with us and patiently worked with me.

She did not knit, however, so when I was about 20, I bought a book and taught myself. I worked with a woman who knitted and she helped me through the rough parts.

My advice, buy a book at your local Michaels store. There are many with instructions from casting on to binding off and all the various stitches...and they also have patterns included. Also, find a friend, neighbor or someone you know who knits so she or he can show you.

Good luck, you will do it and be knitting for years.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sure the tutorials are great, but trial and error is the best experience. I have been knitting for over 50 years and crocheting for over 40. My stash is huge and am now trying to use yarn from it rather than buying any more yarn. Like you, if I am concerned that a pattern that calls for 4 skeins might actually need 5 or 6. So I have usually purchased the extra yarn unless it is a "No Dye Lot" yarn because then you can go back and get more if you need it. Purchasing the extra yarn is one of the reason my stash kept growing. Check the yardage on the skeins when you purchase the yarn you like for a particular project and then match it to the pattern making sure the yarn you are purchasing is the same weight (worsted, sport, fingering, bulky, etc)as what the pattern calls for. If it isn't, then you are going to have to adjust how much you buy. Sometimes it is just hit and miss and after making a few projects, you will get the hang of it. I hope this helps and please don't get discouraged. Just put the extra yarn left over in your yarn stash, which will keep growing.


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Glory Gee in Ct,
It sounds like you just need to get a beginners book for knitters or crochet. Don't laugh but there is also knitting for dummies. A real book.
I was taught at 19 how to do the knit and purl stitch and that was it. No one told me what to do next. I just read the books or any pattern on the back of the yarn. I asked my DH about the sequence of a block pattern once. He helped me figure it out. Through trial and error I have knitted now for almost 46 years. LOVE it .
I just pick out the yarn that I think is pretty and then buy the needles that I like to work with. I use mostly a size 8 in knitting needles or an h in crochet hooks. I really like the circular needle when knitting an Afghan. I usually pick out about 6-8 skeins and if I run out I go to the store and they can order it in the dye lot I need. No lessons/training. This works for me. I hope this helps.
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## MZO (Dec 10, 2012)

any great ideas listed/posted for you, dear, also try:
the free idea sheets hanging in the isles, they say how many skeins, size needles, etc that you will need .... if you hit one of the craft stores, get one of the clerks to help - most are knowledgable, kind n have a sence of humor. then when you free braver - venture to the ends of the world or at least the end of the isle.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

You're getting good advice from all sides; all I want to say is that I was touched by your story of perseverance. Also, keep on truckin' -- don't give up; help is out there!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Gloria, you rock! I was taught how to cast on, bind off, to do knit and purl stitches and that was it! I've learned the rest myself. 

I did have a leg up though. My Mum taught me how to crochet and even though she didn't do a lot of fancy stuff, we learned together how to read patterns. We found a stitch book at the local library then started looking for patterns we liked. I learned not to freak out over things, but to take them one stitch at a time.

There's lots of free resources out there that have already been mentioned. I usually over buy the amount of yarn that pattern says, just in case, then return what I don't need. 

The biggest thing that I would recommend it to start swatching. Pay attention to the gauge of the pattern and start with the recommended yarn weight and needle size. See how things match up and then fiddle with needle size. 

If you don't know the yarn weight, go to www.yarndex.com and type in the information. You'll find it there. 

Just keep going! You'll find what you need. Who cares how you hold your needles or make your stitches? You are knitting and that's what counts!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

If you find that you have to buy a lot more yarn than the pattern says are you getting your tension correct ?

If you are using the yarn that the pattern says as soon as you can knit a 6 or 8" sample square and carefully measure that you tension is the same as the pattern suggests.


Also use youtube i personally find the knit picks ones very clear. If you are not sure if you are holding things right put a mirror by your screen where you can watch your own hands whilst watching the demonstrators.

If your tension is too loose try again withe smaller needles and visa versa.

If you are using the manufacturers yarn look again at the recommended tension, needle size and if available the length of yarn in the ball and substitute with a similarly rated yarn

I am just about to start a new aran sweater for my husband. I could nor afford the recommended yarn ( it would have cost well over £ 100 ). I decided to substitute with a decent mixed yarn on offer at deramores. However the first aran yarn i chose had 100gm ball length of 610mts whereas the recommended yarn had a ball length of 850mts. So i looked again and found a sirdar yarn with almost the same ball length, same tension and same needle size. However just to be on the safe side a bought 1 extra ball of yarn. If i dont need it it will be fine for a scarf or gloves etc as a xmas present next year so wont go to waste.

And as everybody has said use youtube

there are loads of really tutorials there as


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> ...


Post a question if you need to. I'm trying a different method of knitting in order to not tangle my yarns so much and to not keep physically changing yarns in my hands, which seems to be helping me speed up. At least, I believe it is helping me speed up. Lol. 
Just one question: Can you knit both English and Continental?


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Aunt kitty - great minds think alike lol


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.garnstudio.com/
http://www.garnstudio.com/
http://www.knittingbrain.comhttp:
//www.thedietdiary.com/
http://www.knittingfool.com/
These are a few sites to get you started. If I find more I'll post them. Hope this helps and happy knitting


----------



## JeannieF (May 26, 2011)

RE: "..., how do you film yourself knitting, ..." 

You set up the camera over your shoulder or have someone else shoot it for you. 

Nowadays people do video on their laptops, but the angles are very touchy and generally they are facing the camera.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't been able to go through all 10 pages but KNITTING FOR DUMMIES is a very good book and I always YOUTUBE stuff I don't know....there are very good tutorials on youtube--
-and as the ladies have said on Page 1--this site is DYNAMITE--KP ROCKS 

I just love the computer --thanks for sharing 

and keep on trucking ! !


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng.
> 
> I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there.
> ...


I might add that Craftsy is quite affordable and if you get on their mailing list, they will mark down their classes occasionally, so you can watch for it. After you purchase a class you can take it at your convenience and access never expires--quite a bargain. Another way to learn is getting into a neighborhood group of knitters. Knitters just naturally like sharing their craft and can be very helpful. I too learned by doing but I learned mostly from patterns and other knitters--but now days we have "work shops" although spendy, they do introduce you to many new things that are cleverly being created every day from yarn to technique to patterns. Vogue magazine (plus now we have Interweave) is always very helpful in learning the basics and new things as well. In my younger years I sewed a good part of my wardrobe for work (back when we wore dresses or suites with hose & high heels) and Vogue was my teacher--I did tailoring as well. Good luck--you picked a wonderful hobby and you are talented as well.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Go to your local library, take home some beginners books. They explain about the different types of yarn etc. Go on to you tube check out Verypink.com. She is a fabulous teacher. Refer back to the search item on Knitting Paradise Don't be so hard on yourself it takes alot of practice and also trial and error. Hope you can locate a friend that likes to knit. I'm still trying. I just learned how to do the Magic Loop Method. I got tips from this site and also a LYS. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Stick to YouTube videos, they have them for EVERYTHING! and they are free......no need to fret further. It is one on one, you don't have to wait your turn in class, you don't have to ask questions in front of class and feeling like a dummy because you are the only one that doesn't get it, you are not out $$$, and you can rewind ad naseum...OH and you can ask things here!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I loved reading how you began! I taught myself to knit. My husband surprised me with a kit from Walmart and a skein of yarn 2 years ago after I'd watched his cousin knitting at Christmas and commented that I could probably do that. I started with the most simple, and as I found patterns with new techniques I watched tutorial videos online. This year I want to learn crochet. Books can be helpful but I really like being able to watch a video over and over until I'm sure I can do it myself. As for the yarn, the patterns will tell you what you need. Good luck!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was 12 (am now 70). We were on a trip to visit my dad's relatives in eastern Canada and Newfoundland. My aunt Rose knitted, croched, and tatted. I expressed an interest in learning how to knit, so she started me on a scarf and showed me how to cast on and how to knit and purl. After that, I taught myself the other stitches.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

None of us crochet of knit exactly the same way , nor do we hold hook and needles the same for the most part . To each his own way ,or what ever works for one may not for another. I watched my Grandmother for most of my life crochet and I know I do not hold a hook as she did and she taught me to crochet , nor do I knit the same as my mother we each do what is comfortable and gets a project accomplished . Good luck with it how ever we each do it


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have a local knit shop that has Learn to Knit or Crochet classes? You might be surprised at how many other people out there are trying to learn on their own.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Here's another thought...many public libraries allow groups to use part of the facility for group activities such as watching films, book discussions, AND knitting. My local library (and several other libraries in the area) have a space set aside for knitters to meet every other week, and the group is of course open to anyone who knits or wants to learn how to knit. Being in a group allows you to see what others are doing, learn new techniques, share what you know, etc. There is no charge, but lots of camaraderie. The group I knit with has been together almost 10 years. If there isn't a group like that near you, why not consider starting one? It's a great way to meet other knitters, improve skills, learn new ones, and teach others.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I would agree with those readers who have mentioned "trial and error" or "learning on ones own." What has been helpful to me when it comes to deciding if I have enough yarn for a project or to duplicate something already made is to weigh the piece (grams are more precise than ounces). Add a bit more for for starting and ending tails. For example, if I made a pair of mittens using 3 ounces of worsted weight yarn and size 6 needles, I can be pretty sure that from a 3 ounce remnant in my stash a pair of mittens can be made. If I don't have 3 ounces I can size down to a size 5 needle or modify the patten to make a child-size pair. Could also use smaller needles with sport weight yarn to produce a smaller pair. Truly, I think length of yarn is more important to having enough for a project, but my "weighing in grams" method has only failed me on one occasion. It has also been my experience that that older worsted weight yarn seems to be more substantial (thicker) than newer worsted weight yarn.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations on teaching these crafts to yourself, especially with two young babies to look after!

There are some very good books that can help you with the basics, the bits that you're not sure of. (I taught myself crochet from a book when I was off work with a bad cold. My grandmother taught me to knit when I was aged 3.)

Also, I suggest you try to find a local knitting/crochet circle of like-minded women (maybe men as well? but usually women) and no-one will laugh at you for the way you hold the hook or the needle - we all have our own ways and none are necessarily "best", I believe it's what you yourself find the most useful. I am sure the other members of the knitting/crochet circle will be only too pleased to pass on the benefit of their knowledge and experience. Good luck!


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so delighted to be a member of a community of such sincere and helpful people and I'm so proud of your being so helpful to a "newbie".


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ClaireR said:


> I am so delighted to be a member of a community of such sincere and helpful people and I'm so proud of your being so helpful to a "newbie".


Claire, I agree with you. I love this community. And, we happy knitters want more happy knitter in our world. Anyway that's how I look at it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.Take a class at the local College or Senior center, they are always so willing to pass on their expertise.Some shops give free classes when you purchase yarn from them. Don't give up. I hold my needles and hooks completely different and knitters especially think it looks funny. But I knit twice as fast the way I throw the yarn. We all march to our own drummer!


----------



## sue-mortimer-davies (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm in Salford near Manchester England & our patterns tell you which weight wool you need ( here it's 4 ply,double knit, chunky, super chunky etc) & the pattern also tells you needle/hook size but also, on the paper band around the wool it tells you what size needles you would use for that wool etc. But I agree that "all info" can be found free on U-TUBE so, don't go paying for tutorials. 
Hope this info is useful.
Sue
xxx


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometimes, local Vo-Techs will have beginner classes in various activities. That is how I learned to quilt and I am considering it for crochet. AT least if it helps you to have a real person with real material to feel and see and such.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Try the Knitting for Dummies and Crocheting for Dummies books. I've got the knitting one, and it's been a world of info.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There are small kits(?) you can buy that say learn to knit or learn to crochet. Also books called Knitting or Crocheting for Dummies - check used book stores too.

Many crochet and knitting magazines have basic knitting and crocheting terms with photos.

Come across a term or abbreviation you don't know, off you go to search the web or come to Knitting Paradise.

I have also bought kits (pattern plus yarn) but I'm not always satisfied with the yarn. Some local yarn shops, Jo-Ann's, Michael's also offer classes.

Good luck.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

KnitFreedom.com has excellent videos that are free on the basics, and videos for specific projects that are classes and are purchased. The demonstrations are up close and nicely explained.

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos

TECHknitting.com has extensive explanations on an unlimited number of subjects with illustrations that you can print to make up your "primer" if you want to go that way.
http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2011/09/techknitting-workshops.html

And, as mentioned before, KnitPicks has supplies, yarn, books, tutorials and really great customer service. Tutorials are well illustrated and start with the basics.
http://www.knitpicks.com/Tutorials/Knitting_Tutorials.html


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

http://knitfinder.com/how-to.htm#color%20knitting
Great site for how-to-do-it
Another:
http://www.studioknits.com/bookpage8.htmI cal lthis my 'HOW TO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME" source/.
I use Technitter, too; but imcret05 has already suggest that one.
and there's the practice. U buy a knit from a thrift shop, wash it, unravel it and reuse the yarn. If you botch it completely, nothing much lost. If you are successful, you have learned a new technique.
Washcloths are a great way to learn stitches and techniques and usually take only one skein of 100% cotton yarn. I bought a cone of it and made plenty of them to learn stuff.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

If you can afford one extra skein you should buy it. If it is not needed you can return or use the skein. Fat scarf cowl. Too hard to find another skein if needed.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not read all the replies, so this may have been mentioned before. I recommend Jennifer Fee's book "Sweater Workshop." The book has you knit a sampler to get down the techniques and then moves you up to sweaters. We did the sampler as a knit-along last year. I also use it as a reference to remind myself how to do a technique. You might be able to get it in the library. I like to have my own copy for reference. Sally Melville also has technique books, "The Knit Stitch" "The Purl Stitch". She goes over the basics such as increasing, decreasing etc and puts them together in projects. I love youtube videos as supplements, but it helps me to have a couple of books.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

wow, good on you!

youtube has lots of videos in a variety of fashions, so you can learn this method or that; or relearn using one that fits what you sorta remember. there are enough different types that you can find one that feels comfortable.

i just now saw that there are eleven pages of answers, so i'm sure that there are all sorts of suggestions.

i have dialup at home, so watching videos is usually not an option; so i read sites that have pix on them when it comes to demonstrating stuff.


----------



## mafonso (Jun 22, 2011)

Gloria, 
Great Job, now take you self to the nearest knitting or crocheting group and find one of the people there to go shopping with you. You can also find a Yarn shop that specializes in Yarn and they should teach you how to select the right yarn for the project. Places like Walmart and Joanne's will not have a good teacher. Don't give up you can learn. Also pick your pattern and then make it in the year that it call for, because your pattern will till you the quantity and the hook size for the the project. These things are true of both knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


----------



## 50of47 (Apr 16, 2011)

Glory Gee,
Here are two links for beginner instructions with illustrations you might find useful to print out. Theyre from two Interweave sites, Knitting Daily and Crochet Me.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/Learn-to-Knit-Beginning-Knitting/

http://www.crochetme.com/How-to-Crochet/

You need to register for the two sites, but its free. They both have daily newsletters. Usually, Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays cover a topic, and Tuesdays and Thursdays are more oriented toward advertising Interweave products, but can be interesting as well. Saturday is a week-in-review digest with additional links. Both newsletters are worth reading to keep up with whats going on in the knitting and crochet fields. You can set your preferences if all you want are the digests.

50of47


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Heli Gloria. This will be short and sweet. I learned to knit and crochet on Utube about 2 years ago. Anything new I want to know I look it up and there is always a Utube video!


----------



## GGSX (Oct 26, 2011)

I love you Gloria!! I am much like you.....still years after starting....I have learned it is always good to get more than you think you'll need! 
I don't have much to offer here, as I just accumulated my "skill" one mistake at a time, but I think you could probably make enough to pay for lessons if you would write a book! You are gifted!


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

UTube..there is a wealth of information out there!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Go to www.KnitFreedom.com and sign up. You will have access to the best knitting teacher on the Internet, Liat Gat. Her videos start with the most basic basics. For yarn, KnitPicks.com has very good yarns at very good prices, many patterns both free and paid, and the patterns have suggestions for what yarns to use. There is also a community forum and tutorials on the site, and their needles are a favorite of many of us here. I'd recommend those two websites as a good starting point for you. Have fun!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

One of the best ways to teach yourself is to keep working at it and to read. Most local libraries have knitting and crocheting books. I will be the first to tell you that some have more information than others but the library is free. If they don't have the books you want ask them to order them or arrange for an inter-library loan.

If you keep running out of the yarn that is called for in your patterns its probably because you are not knitting to gauge and therefore using more yarn to get the measurements that you need. Commercial patterns are very specific about length of yarn when a certain gauge is used. Gauge swatches may be boring but they are almost indispensable if you are trying to duplicate a pattern. You can buy extra yarn and make swatches, the bigger the better, until you match the gauge on the pattern. 

If you are substituting yarns for those called for in a pattern look at the lengths. Begin by substituting equal weights and look at the lengths in the yarn that is called for in the pattern then look at the length of the yarn you are substituting. If you are substituting lighter weight yarns than those called for in the pattern it will probably take more length to get your measurements and if you are substituting heavier yarns then it will probably take less. Again you will need to make a gauge swatch and see how much yarn it takes to make a square then figure out the area of the project vs the area of your square and calculate from there. HTH


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 60 years. I have an idea as to what yarn I need. just found out about yardage and not buying ounces. just found out I am an australian knitter since I had a hard time finding people who knit like me. so don't be shy. I knit my own socks on 2 and 4 needle dpns when I was 11 and have now learned to use 5. I have learned how to knit from the toe up and do after thought heels and sweet potato heels all in the past year and all through youtube. LOL so see what you can find at youtube. some of them even do patterns and help you make lovely items. that is how I did the toe up square toe sock.
all the best. I am so glad that I read your post.


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if this book has been mentioned, but I learned from "Readers Digest Complete Guide to Needlework". A lot of libraries have it for checkout. The drawings are nicely laid out and it has a section on design and calculations. Take a look!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Many public libraries have knitting groups that meet there. They are also very happy to help, share their knowledge.

Also in almost every area there are knitting groups that meet in restaurants, coffee shops and each other's homes. 

Google knitting group and your town or city. 

Hope you find a group near you.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Enloyed reading your learning tio knit and corchet. I am writing this to give everyone a good laugh. 
When I first learned to knit, I used an "Learn to knit" book. So after mastering an afghan, I decided to knit my husband a sweater. Not knowing anything about different weight yarns, I bought a worsted weigth yarn and went to town. That sweater was hugh. I was suppose to have used a sport weight yarn. So you beginners out there in KP land, don't chew your self out when makeing as big a gooy as I did. Ok, you can stop laughing now. Norita


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> If you find that you have to buy a lot more yarn than the pattern says are you getting your tension correct ?
> 
> Another possibility is yarn weight. I did a baby blanket on size 50 needles, and it called for either bulky or chunky yarn, I forget which. I used a baby yarn that was a #6 weight, and ran out, and then realized it should have been a #5 weight.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I always have my Knitting for Dummies handy. Also use the internet if I don't understand something. Or if you have a yarn store in your area they usually have classes. Loved your post!!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit!
> 
> I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his first winter. Knitting "mastered!"
> 
> ...


I love your story! I learned to crochet by reading McCall's Needlework and Crafts and looking at the pictures. How I wish we lived closer to each other! I'd love to have you over and we could laugh and knit/crochet together and yes, I'd be happy to start with, "Ok, this is the yarn, and this is why you need to knit a swatch....."(I hate making swatches! LOL)

Have you tried YouTube? Do you have a LYS? Mine is great! But I live in Michigan so Lindsey can't help you..............


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Glory,

Where are you in CT? I live just north of Sturbridge. MA and if you're close enough and would like to come and visit me, I can give you some lessons.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Head over to your local library. See what books they have on beginner knit and beginner crochet. There are many of them that tell you how to do all the basic stuff.


This is how I learned to knit, haven't gotten around to crochet yet. The good thing about books is that they have suggestions about yarn and needles and such.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been knitting and crocheting for many years. I recently came across a laminated stitch guide at Walmart. I bought the one for crochet for my daughter in law as I had recently taught her to crochet. I decided to buy one for myself also. I knit more than crochet and it is nice to have step by step instructions in one resource for the majority of stitches. It is compact easy to read and inexpensive. As I recall $4-5.


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is a blog I found that I refer to all the time to help me determine various weights and what hooks I should use. The issue I run into is that I apparently crochet VERY tightly and so my gauge is almost always off but I have found if I go up 1-2 sizes from the recommended size it works out for me.

http://www.queenofdiy.com/crochet/crochet-yarn-weights-hook-sizes.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit!
> 
> I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his first winter. Knitting "mastered!"
> 
> ...


I admire your tenacity! youtube has wonderful directions, and I learned (before personal computers) from a few beginner booklets I picked up from JoAnns with coupons. Cheap investment that has brought me years of joy. Also, is there a local yarn shop where you could hang out and knit/crochet with others? It's a great way to learn.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Keispa said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for many years. I recently came across a laminated stitch guide at Walmart. I bought the one for crochet for my daughter in law as I had recently taught her to crochet. I decided to buy one for myself also. I knit more than crochet and it is nice to have step by step instructions in one resource for the majority of stitches. It is compact easy to read and inexpensive. As I recall $4-5.


I would not pay for this since it is available free on line. I'll pull out my copy in the AM and post where it is.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

YarnStandards.com from the Craft Yarn Council.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

It is so wonderful so know that so many are interested in the crafts of my youth. My Mom taught me how to knit, crochet and make my own clothing, and even how to tat. (Not enough patience for that craft.) God Bless Her. I say more power to anyone who does not want to while away the time 'twiddling thumbs'. There are certainly enough ways to express our creativity at any age. I am 78 years young. I agree with the members suggesting that you view the videos available. You might even find some other hand craft that interests you.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Ask your library for: 
Knitter's Handbook : A Comprehensive Guide to the Principles and Techniques of Handknitting by Montse Stanley 
and The Principles of Knitting: Methods and Techniques of Hand Knitting by June Hemmons Hiatt


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

" ...I have no training in how to purchase yarn. I have no training in what needles are used for what yarn. I have no training in what type of yarn is used for what type of pattern. I have no training in how to figure out how much yarn I need for any particular pattern...I need a tutorial and/or video for instructions for the "experienced but don't really know what I'm doing" type of person. What I mean is, I really need to find something/one who will start with "This is the Yarn. These are the needles (hook)." If I were to take an extension course (night school) for Basic Beginners, I'd be laughed out of the class when they see how I hold the needles/hook!!
Does such a place exist? "

You might find what you are looking for if you join a knitting group. For example, I belong to a group of about 13-16 women who like needlework. There is no cost involved, just good, friendly people. We take turns meeting at each other's homes each month- there is no cost involved. Almost all knit and/or crochet. But some are ever so talented in other areas of needlework and 'stitchery'. EVERYONE IS ENCOURAGED TO BRING AND SHOW PROJECTS FINISHED OR IN PROGRESS.(OOPS, darn cap lock!!) Some of us who are less experienced in whatever project we're trying have been able to get excellent help from ore experienced members. We find inspiration and encouragement within our group. Another source might be your local yarn shop- I presume you'd need to purchase a pattern and yarn, but usually you can then get all the help you'd need. You could also ask at your library if anyone knew of a group or if someone wanted to start one.

Sometimes I see notices in my local paper for needlework groups at retirement or assisted living places. I'd imagine you'd find women there who could help you and who would probably be happy to start a group too. Good luck!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I learned first with a 10 cent Coats & Clark book (the small green one). In those days McCalls Needlework was a huge magazine and had pages of tips and photos from knitters. That's what fed my addiction. Years later, I wanted to see if I knew enough to teach so I checked out Gertrude Taylor's "America's Knitting Book" from the library. It is loaded with everything from beginning to designing and lining. It is easy to follow and so informative. You know more than you think. You just might not know names and categories of the things you have been using, it won't take you long to learn the rest. Check out your local library and YouTube.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I am sooooo impressed how far you have come, with no help, that I am sure a few short lessons, from one of the
many videos available to you on the internet, You will wonder what all this fuss was about in the first place. Please be so proud of yourself..........


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I love the craftsy.com classes. They have beginner classes too which should help you with the items you need help with. Available anytime, 24/7, and they never expire. The teacher is available to answer questions, as will fellow students.
> Knitpicks also has videos/instruction, and of course there is YouTube! For myself, I learned knitting from watching episodes of Knitty Gritty with Vicki Howell on tv with more help from YouTube. As I watched the Knitty Gritty show, I finally said, "I can do that!". My first big project was the feather and fan baby blanket by Edith Eng.
> 
> I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there.
> ...


I just looked at your video. My husband makes these slippers! When I started knitting regularly he told me that his aunt taught him to knit slippers so I found the pattern and he made several pair. I'm anxious to see your new video, the current video would have helped when he first started!


----------



## FunnyGrandma (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think ANYONE "skipped" you! This is the best site EVER and i've only been on here for a couple of weeks! I taught myself from one of those "Teach Yourself to.." around 50 years ago. The first thing i made I casted on and knitted so tight I could hardly get the needle through the yarn for the next stitch. I still laugh about it. I would recommend buying a "How to" book that includes some very simple patterns. Then check out some of the tutorials or YouTube that the other ladies have mentioned. Just go slow and once you've finished one project you will be amazed at how much easier the next one is and how you can figure it out. You can do it!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

To me., Mikey curtzyrochet is the one of the best sites. As posted. It really helps me. rlmayknit


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

The instructions that were given to you rae precious...............and laughable........Go to You Tube and you will find all the information you need. .


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Gloria you came to the right place. These people are so great. When I learn I did it alone too. Out of a how to book. We had no computer back then. I have pick up so much from You tube. Glad you are here and know you will have lot of help. Tell us to skip the post was a SOS for help. Betty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have never taken classes either. My mother taught me the bare basics of knitting and I picked up crochet from watching her and then snitching one of her pattern books. I used to use the yarn suggested by the pattern but now if it calls for a worsted weight yarn in whatever "name brand product" I just find a worsted weight that I like and don't worry about the name of the yarn that was used. Hang in there, you will figure it out and if it is not what was suggested but he pattern as long as you like how it turned out that is what is important.


----------



## Doxie Mama (Feb 12, 2012)

So glad I didn't skip your posting...it made me smile to remember my early learning experiences so many years ago. For sewing clothes for my four children, I cut "patterns" out of news papers. Sometimes things were a little lopsided, but by the time the kids were big enough to know the difference, I was turning out respectable articles. The same was true with crocheting. 
Your talents will just improve with each experience. In the meantime, whatever you do, don't stop writing stories - you have a delightful gift.


----------



## 12NanaH (Oct 14, 2012)

Try typing in what you are looking for in You-Tube videos. I have found several quite helpful.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i am self-taught also. but i wish i had had access to all the videos and postings when i was (lots) younger! no internet then....

and I still have some go-to books that i faithfully use!


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks GLACY1 for the time you spend making your videos and making them available on youtube. Good luck in that project (quote from your post - "I even have my own (a few) YouTube videos on the Internet now, as I found some techniques that weren't already there. 
Check out my "Pentex checkerboard slippers" on YouTube. Just search YouTube for those keywords.)


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit!
> 
> I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his first winter. Knitting "mastered!"
> 
> ...


I found that if you can locate a Local Yarn Store (LYS) where the owner or sales people are friendly and not in a rush, they will answer your questions IF you buy yarn there. So, pick an easy but interesting pattern that has several stitches and ask them to show you how to pick out the yarn and look at the labels. The yarn at the LYS usually is more costly than Michaels, Jo-Anns, Walmart, etc., but worth it to get the help you need. Sales people at discount stores are not necessarily knitters or crafters. If I'm going to make something special, I'll still spend the extra money at the LYS to get the help and the more beautiful yarn. I know I went on and on, and I hope you understand my blabbing. Soon you'll be posting your hand made items on KP and we'll love looking at them. :lol:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I say take it one project at a time. What do you want to make next? If it's a shawl, search on this site for patterns, pictures, advice, search on Ravelry, add patterns you like to "my library" there, when you have a bunch you like go through and look at which yarns people are using for theirs, read their notes, make a list of yarns you might like,. If there are free patterns you like, cast on, you don't have to finish, just practicing some patterns for six or eight inches gives you some experience, let's you know what you might like or dislike or what variations you may want to try. There's no need to commit to 15 skeins and a big pattern right away, play around. Use your library, mine has all the Lucy Neatby videos and Elizabeth Zimmerman plus several others, and hundreds (if not thousands) of books, no need to purchase. When I'm in a sock mood I have 10 sock books on my side table from the library, when I'm done with them they go back and don't take up room at my house. It's taken me forever to find the poncho/sweater pattern I truly want, now I have it on the needles and I'm thrilled (Veronika by Cocoknits), I'm glad I did the research and kept looking. I'd rather spend the time looking than have all that time and yarn invested in something I don't like. Anyway, that's my advice, pick the project, try it out, and keeping going until you get one that really works for you.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> I learned to knit thusly: A friend was given a "started" baby cardigan, and she didn't want (or know how) to do anything with it. She offered it to me, and I accepted it. The back was worked up about 3", just enough to see that it was a checkerboard pattern, and there was no additional yarn besides that which was currently being used on the back. I went to a yarn store and bought the worsted closest to the same color. I was going to use it for my soon-to-be-born first child, so what did it matter if the shading was off a bit!
> 
> I worked with that sweater until I mastered controlling the needles, and working the stitch. It was a work of love for my first child! I finished it, and Rick (to be 49 this summer) wore it thruought his
> first winter. Knitting "mastered!"
> ...


The best thing to do is knit a swatch. You may not have learned this as a self taught knitter and many others try to avoid this for some reason. A swatch is a small square, knitted or crocheted in the main stitch pattern of the project, with enough sts to be about 5 to 6" square. You then measure in the middle away from the edges to get the most accurate count. I make mine a consistent size and then later sew them together for a blanket.

A swatch tells you many things. The number of stitches and rows in a 4" square, which is important as it can tell you how much yarn you need as well as how many stitches you need to get the size you want and the number of rows for how long something will be. It will also show you how tight or loose using a particular needle size with a particular yarn will be and therefor how stiff if will be.

To explain better: If you have 20 sts to 4" in your swatch it means you are knitting 5 stitches to the inch. If you want your item 40" wide you will cast on 200 sts. (5 x 40 = 200) If you have 32 rows to the 4" square you are knitting 8 rows to the inch and you can then work out how many rows to get you the length you want. If you are knitting a square 8 x 40 = 320 and your item will be square. Generally we use measured lengths but you may need to know this is you were adding sleeves to a sleeveless item for instance or working out how much yarn you need.

Amount of yarn will be done in weight. Measure the whole swatch for size say 6" then decide how many swatches your item will need. If I were to have a bunch of swatches laid side by side I would need 7 to make my 40", actually 6.66 but you always round up. If the swatch was also 6" long you would have the same number and 7 x 7 = 49 so you would need 49 swatches to cover an area 40" x 40". Now weight your yarn on electronic kitchen scales and multiply by the number of swatches. If it weighed 3g then 3 x 49 = 147g needed to make the project.

If you are knitting a garment make the parts rectangles using the widest / longest measurements, which can be worked by looking at number of sts wide and rows long. You may know how long a sleeve is in inches but you will have to work out the numbers of rows in the cap and change this to a measurement. Once you have this you work out the area as we did above and you will know what that part requires. Add them all together and you have the whole garment in that particular yarn.

A swatch is also good as you can wash it to see what effect this will have. I sometimes find yarns in my stash and have no idea of the materials it is made from. If you want to try felting, test your swatch. If you want to see what will happen if you block it a particular way, use your swatch. You can also keep your swatches as a record with a ball band attached as well as the size needle you used. At a later date if you want to use the same yarn for a different project you will have a record of the information.

Make swatches with different size needles to see how stiff or soft it will be. It will give you a chance to see how well the yarn knits and if it feels good in your hand. Does it split easily? Maybe it would be more suitable for crochet. Does it run a puddle of colour? Use 2 balls and alternate each row. The swatch could stop you from having to pull things out and it will stop you being disappointed in the looks of something.

All this applies to crochet as well as knit. The yarn you use for any project is entirely your decision. If you use fine yarn for a big project it will be finer and thinner. A thick yarn in a small project will make it thicker or chunkier, but if this is what you want go for it.

If you are buying loads more yarn that a pattern calls for your knitting may be very tight and could be found out with a swatch. You may need to change your needle size.

Hope this helps. Please ask if you need to know more.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Howdi95 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are wonderful to have achieved what you have done so far.
> ...


Hallo Gloria,

I rarely use the yarn used for the pattern. That's why I always look to see how many m/yds there are in a ball of the yarn the pattern requires and then I see how much there is in the yarn I want to buy. There are a lot of companies with internet shops who sell yarn at reasonable prices. And then stores often have offers as well.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

New to crotchet too so following utube tutorials- actually managed a small flower - don't think I'll manage a pattern yet but utube is veryinspirational !!!! Good luck


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a book that showed all the stitches for knitting and crochet and taught myself. Although there are some stitches I haven't but plan to do --- cable. They say it is easy so I will try it soon. And the people on here are more than eager to help you with anything you have a problem with as they have been here for me so all you have to do is ask.

Carolyn


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Loved your stories about knitting & crocheting. My stories are: my FATHER (yes father) taught me to knit when I was 3 yrs and 5 months old (I know the exact date)..haven't stopped knitting since! At 20 I wanted to learn to crochet but couldn't find ANYBODY (or their mother/grandmother/aunt) who knew how... this was in England in the 1950s and virtually EVERYBODY could knit, but virtually NOBODY could crochet. Only "stumble" I've had is when living in USA I discovered (the hard way!) that US uses same terms for stitches (d.c. and treble crochet etc) but for different stitches from in England! Have to look at pattern carefully nowadays to see if I bought it in UK or in US!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Find some others who crochet (they don't have to be expert.. just interested, keen, etc) and have a little group like "stitch & bitch" or "knit & natter" but.... hmmm... what... loopy hookers?????


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Howdi95...is that your home and yard in your photo? Just gorgeous!

My first 'crochet' lesson was from the girl down the street. She came to my house with a ball of yarn and showed me how her mom taught her to make a big loop that her hand would fit through and then reach through the loop and pull some yarn through from the skein and then 'snugging down that 'stitch' (thus, we made a chain stitch but we weren't aware that it was that) and my mom got me a ball of yarn and the race to make the longest chain was on! We were probably 8 or 10 years old (am now 69 soon to be 70) at the time and thought this new yarn thing was great fun. I can't remember what we ever did with the long, long chains we made.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Glory Gee - All of the suggestions are great here. When I was 16 I learned how to knit at a knit shop. But after that I was self taught. Of course the first thing I learned to knit was a V-neck pullover sweater in mohair. About the hardest thing to learn and yarn to use so that may have been a blessing in disguise. My grandmother taught me how to crochet. That was 48 yrs. ago. Since I have learned new things using books with diagrams. I do have a suggestion that might help. If you have a senior retirement center where you live or a nursing home I know there are probably quite a few senior citizens that would love to help you out. If you are like me I just need someone to show me how to do something as I'm a visual person. Also the library suggestion is good too. I hope everyones suggestions help you. If you can't learn the basics such as knit and purl for knitting and chain stitch, single crochet, double crochet, half double crochet, and triple crochet, you pretty much do anything. YouTube's videos are excellent too. Have fun and I wish I was with Magsrobby in Scotland right now in the snow crocheting or knitting with you.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I learnt to knit on 26 December 1970. I was more asleep than awake but had been knitting since I was about nine. My sister insisted that I learn so learn I did. I used to make a lot of crochet things but will soon start a baby outfit crocheting my first garment for many years. Granny squares I don't count as they are so easy to do.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> Howdi95...is that your home and yard in your photo? Just gorgeous!
> 
> No Dottie Kon, it's a photo I took down in a village in Bavaria, Southern Germany.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Certainly there's no rush to learn it all. I enjoy going at my steady but relaxed state. Knitting calms me down and I can get lost in thought. My webtv can't do videos so youtube is out, but the people on this site have answers for just about everything and there are tons of tutes to check out. If it ever turns into being a chore I'll be putting up my needles but I doubt that'll ever happen ;-)


----------



## grandchildren4 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a group called Close Knit Friends that meets in Springfield MA and has members from CT. They meet once a month. I haven't read all 15 pages of comments so hopefully someone from the group has contacted you. This would be just the thing for you.

(I just went to look for an email from Elaine and see that you are on her email list.)


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Gloria, the iimportant thing in knitting and crochet is to that it relaxes you. It should not be a burden so just enjoy and if a skein is missing or one too many, as is my case often... all this does not matter. Just enjoy what you are doing and don't listen to others who might say that you are doing simple stitches. :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Check your local senor center see if they have a knitting group, that meets there ones a week, for hands on help.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

On my post it should have read that I learned to crochet on the 26 December 2970 not knitting! Dah. Must have been more tired than I thought.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gloria, if you look on the yarn package it will give you the suggested size of needles to use for that type of yarn. Then you just have to do a sample swatch and see how close you are to the pattern and adjust your needle size from there. Hang in there! It's not as hard as it may seem.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

There have been many charts here that tell how much yarn etc. Go to the search on the top of the page - click on search & then put in what you are looking for.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

And I meant to say if you "can" knit and crochet the basic stitches you can do anything.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Glory Gee,
Since you already know the basics of knitting and crocheting, I think you might want to pay a bit of $$ for an hour of private tutoring at a good local yarn store. I would go in and explain you predicament RE: needing to know how to choose yarns, needles, and estimate yardages. Surely someone in a good store would gladly help with your questions. Good luck! 
PS. I think the $$ would be well spent since you already understand the basic principles of both arts.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a book for Christmas called "Knitting Answer Book" There is also one for crochet (Crochet Answer Book. They are a small sized book you can easily pack in you knit bag. I just love it. It covers just about any question you might have. BTW, I also taught myself from an old green book my grandmother had. Mostly trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

wilbo said:


> I got a book for Christmas called "Knitting Answer Book" There is also one for crochet (Crochet Answer Book. They are a small sized book you can easily pack in you knit bag. I just love it. It covers just about any question you might have. BTW, I also taught myself from an old green book my grandmother had. Mostly trial and error. Good luck!


Thanks, Sandy. I already have those books! In fact, when I'm looking for either "how to," I shop my own library, first!! Since I amass just about everything pertaining to a hobby I discover or "rediscover," I went a bit overboard and HAD to have all the bells and whistles that go along with either Knit or Crochet. (Ditto cross stitch!!!) Both of those "Answer" books have great information in them!! I, too, taught myself to knit and crochet via what I call "The How To..." book!! If I'm not mistaken, mine also had some pages on embroidery and tatting (the latter of which I still haven't mastered!) But, then, since I consider myself almost advanced when it comes to thread crochet (my most favorite first love!) maybe I don't need to kow how to tat. But that little green book is the best how-to book ever!! Thanks for reminding me!!

...gloria


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BTW, Glory, I had a lovely chat with Jan the other night. It was a surprise to me to hear from her. Tell me what you have on tap the week of Feb. 18th and we might be able to get together.

Mouse


----------

